#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   MRT rechtes Knie - Kreuzband o.k.? >

## WalkerMG

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder, 
zuerst einmal möchte ich mich vorstellen: Ich bin weiblich,49 Jahre alt und vor 2 Jahren eine Meniskusteilentfernung in dem rechten Knie sowie seit Jahren Knorpelverschleiß im Knie durch X-Beine. 
Am 25.10.2018 hatte ich einen Wegeunfall auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit. Auf nassem Laub ausgerutscht und rechtes Knie verdreht. Direkt starke Schmerzen im Knie, welche aber kurz drauf wieder besser wurden. Daher habe ich Zuhause erstmal gekühlt und einen Salbenverband mit Voltaren gemacht. 
Am 01.11.18 wurde mein Knie dann richtig dick. Deshalb am 02.11.18 zum D-Arzt. Ergebnis: Kniegelenkserguss. Flüssigkeit war gelblich klar. Punktion. 
Beim Kontrolltermin am 06.11.18. Wieder dickes Knie mit Gelenkserguss. Keine Punktion, dafür Überweisung zum MRT. 
MRT noch am gleichen Tag. Radiologe erklärte: Innenmeniskus verschleiß und 3. bis 4. gradiger Knorpelschaden. Sonst alles o.k. 
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Sieht man auf den MRT Bildern die Kreuzbänder? Sind diese wirklich ok? 
Das erste Bild ist zum Vergleich (leider nur 1 Bild) vom MRT vor 2 Jahren. 
Wäre für ein paar hilfreiche Antworten sehr dankbar.

----------

